# Please pray for my family and I! (Update...)



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I do not have time to write the whole story. As soon as I can I will write it out. PLEASE pray for my family's protection. I was so terrified tonight I can not even begin to describe the feeling. Please pray for us. 

Thank you so much. You ALL are like family to me. 

Chelsey


----------



## Bona Fide (Oct 9, 2007)

You have our thoughts and prayers here in KY. Should you need anything (from a few states west) feel free anytime.


----------



## morganslil1 (Nov 13, 2007)

Prayers sent.


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

You and you family are in my thoughts and I hope all is well your way this morning. :hug:


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

Chels....you and your family will be in my prayers!!! All you TGS members are always in my prayers.  I hope everything is alright.


----------



## getchagoat (Julie) (Oct 5, 2007)

Prayers from here.


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

Whatever it is, may you and your family pass through without harm.


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

sending prayers your way!!!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

If you want to know details Pm or email me....


Thanks so much guys! I juts pray that this is OVER!

Chelsey


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh Chelsea - I hope that you all are ok and nothing bad happens to you all.

What do you mean by, "who has the same Chemical issues as us"??

Good luck you all and be safe!!!!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

My family (excluding me) are very allergic to chemicals (perfumes, smoke, detergent etc....). We are also very allergic to mold. Mold is actually what started our health issues in the first place. What happens is my family's livers are slow at removing toxins/chemicals, so when they are around chemicals their livers strugle to remove toxins thus the toxins sprad and they get sick. It is a hard illness to explain, and understand. That is probably the hardest part about having MCS (multiple chemical sensitivities)

Chelsey


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

Chelsey,
You know you have my prayers and thoughts of what you and your family are going through right now. And continue sending me the emails if you feel better talking about this I am hear to listen.
But how do I say this, just be careful what you post about ***** online as he could use this against you for slandering him in public. So please do not use his last name and watch how you phrase things. And as for you personal family issues, I have spoken to your mother a lot about your family "health" issues and just make sure she doesn't mind you publicly telling everyone about this. As someones medical history is their own, and personal and private matter. Not that it is anything wrong or it shouldn't be discussed, just that medical issues are a private matter for each individual and she and ***** may not want "everyone" to know. Talk with her first before going public with it.
Again I will be thinking about you, your mother, father and brother, all your critters and I hope you all are safe and are able to get past this. You all did the right thing. I am praying for you all!


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

Well I see I was 4 minutes to slow in posting :roll:


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

If this man did not pay rent, I don't think he has established residency. He is a guest and I think he certainly can be asked to leave without further issue. Maybe laws where you are are different but I think I would ask a lawyer.
Good luck on his leaving without further problem to yourself.


----------



## GSFarm (Oct 6, 2007)

Prayers are with your family!


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Prayers for you and your family!!


----------

